# Cracking Lancashire family ride, completely flat!



## Globalti (1 Sep 2012)

I worked this out on the map and we rode it today in 2 hours at a steady 11.5 mph, distance is an easy 23.35 miles. Best on mountain bikes with slicks, hybrids or crossers and just about OK on a road bike if you don't mind some bumps and some mud. The ride takes maximum advantage of the prevailing SW wind.

Park at the pub in the centre of Stake Pool a few miles west of Garstang, near Pilling. Follow country lanes south then south west through flat Dutch countryside to Hambleton, if there's a prevailing wind blowing you'll be heading straight into it but hopefully won't suffer too much as you are inland. Join the A588 Shard Road and cross the river Wyre. Turn R on the A585T to Skippool. This is the only section on busy roads but there's no alternative although there is a cycle lane on the eastbound side of the road. At Bridge House roundabout turn right then immediately right again up the lane to Skippool Marina. At the yacht club drop down to the water's edge and take the gravelly BW that heads north along the riverside. If the tide is high you will wash your wheels here for a few yards. This is the only rough section. Follow the BW past some delightfully derelict old yachts and converted trawlers to Wyre Estuary Country Park, which has a smashing cafe with great food and nice coffee and curious talking toilets.

After refreshments take the main access road out of the park and head SW then NW straight to Cleveleys. Mercifully the ghastly fish and chip zone is only one block deep and before you know it you'll be on the promenade, which you can follow north, blown along by the SW wind. Reach Fleetwood and take the passenger ferry across to Knott End, departures every half hour in summer and every hour on the hour in winter. Bikes are carried for 50p. At Knott End there's a good cafe and a miserable failing pub. Follow the road for half a mile then keeping left, get onto the path that runs along the top of the sea wall for about 2.5 miles to a car park from where you follow the lanes back through Pilling to your start point.

This really is a super, interesting, easy family ride with plenty to see and good feed stops, no hills at all, no difficulties apart from the two short bits of traffic, once the upwind bit is finished you are rewarded with food then a joyful wind-propelled cruise along the promenade and a fun river crossing then a short easy ride back to the start point. Thoroughly enjoyed by all members of our little family group.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2012)

Sounds delightful. Glad you enjoyed it


----------

